# All Electronics Wiper Motor Trouble



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Has anyone here purchased one of the  Valeo wiper motors from allelectronics (DCM-249)?

I bought one to test out and I'm having trouble getting it to run properly. There's a "momentary connection" option on pin 5 that seems to cause problems on the one I have. If connect it as described in the hook up diagram and turn on the power, the motor begins an incremental rotation... clicking its way around. If I then remove the pin 5 connection it begins to turn. If I quickly reconnect pin 5 the motor will turn normally. It's the initial power up that's giving me heartburn...does anyone have this motor? If so, does it do the same thing?

Here's a video of what I'm trying to describe.


I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If it's the same motor I just bought from them to rock a skeleton in a chair (a-la Scary-Terry), then you should be able to follow his instructions on how to hook it up for continuous use. The instructions that come with it are likely for how to hook it up to a car and are of little use to us (unless we want the motor to do that).

http://www.scary-terry.com/rockchair/rockchair3.htm


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

looks like it has a capacitor or something built in to return it to start position after the power is cut. odd.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Has anyone here purchased one of the  Valeo wiper motors from allelectronics (DCM-249)?
> 
> I bought one to test out and I'm having trouble getting it to run properly. There's a "momentary connection" option on pin 5 that seems to cause problems on the one I have. If connect it as described in the hook up diagram and turn on the power, the motor begins an incremental rotation... clicking its way around. If I then remove the pin 5 connection it begins to turn. If I quickly reconnect pin 5 the motor will turn normally. It's the initial power up that's giving me heartburn...does anyone have this motor? If so, does it the same thing?
> 
> ...


I just bought the same motor and it arrived this week, but I haven't had time to try it yet. I'll run some experiments with it tomorrow and see if I have the same problem.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Z. I've got several of those Trico motors like Scary Terry uses and I've never had any problems getting them to run like I wanted. This motor is a bit different. But it looked interesting...I guess that's what I get for experimenting. LOL

Hib - It is an odd setup but pins 1 & 2 are always connected to the power source with a 20mA draw on standby. So I guess that's where it gets the power to finish the revolution.

gmacted - I'm very interested in the results of your tests...thanks a ton.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I took off the cover and bypassed the circuit board by connecting to the two points pictured in the photo below, the motor now powers up and turns normally. Any thoughts as to whether it is a good or bad idea to bypass the circuit board? I'm using a 3.5A 12vdc regulated power supply.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I dont have any of these but was considering...

I watched your video and it looks like it runs continuously with power to pins 1 and 2. Are you wanting it to just run for one revolution? If Pin5 is supposed to be connected "momentarialy" it should not be left connected continuously...just a rapid on/off to get the 1 revolution. This happens at the very end of your video when you gave the wires a quick tap.

Im also alittle confused on how you have it wired. Is it like this?

+_________Pin 1
-__________pin 2
|_switch__pin5


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for taking a look at the video randyaz. It is a bit confusing. I want the motor to run continuously. Pin 1 is +12vdc and pin 2 is -12vdc. Pin 5 is also connected to -12vdc. If all three are connected and the power is turned on, the motor starts moving one incremental "click" at a time. This also happens if Pin 1 and 2 are connected and pin 5 is switched on.

If you switch pin 5 on and then switch it off, the arm will make one revolution. If you switch pin 5 on then off momentary and then quickly back on, the motor will then work normally. 

I think I'm just going to bypass the circuit board altogether.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

...that sounds like the easy way to do it! Theres alway more than one way to skin a cat...

Sacry Terry has a short blurb about it stoping at the same spot when powered off but doesnt mention the 1 revolution thing.

good luck with it


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bypassing the circuit board shouldn't pose any problems. It is after all, just a motor at the heart of it. Ignoring/bypassing whatever circuitry the manufacturer designed shouldn't hurt it (unless you hooked it up to the car it's supposed to go to).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My guess is that the configuration for one revolution is somehow connected to the original wiper switch in the car.(as in incremental or intermittant wiping of the windsheild on light drizzly days). By disconnecting the motor from that switch, you may be missing a critical circuit that keeps it from moving incrementally. So, as Z said, bypassing the motor circuit should be OK.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

gmacted said:


> I just bought the same motor and it arrived this week, but I haven't had time to try it yet. I'll run some experiments with it tomorrow and see if I have the same problem.


ScareFX,

I tested my motor this morning (the same Valeo you bought from AllElectronics) and mine worked exactly as I expected it to. I powered up the motor with +12Vdc to pin 1 and -12Vdc to pin 2 (actually +12V GND, the -12Vdc isn't really -12Vdc but the common GND for the +12Vdc. Scary Terry also discusses this on his web site. I'm assuming that you knew this, but I figured it was a good point to stress.) I then connected pin 5 to -12Vdc and held it connected and the motor started to spin continuously. Once I released it, it continued to it's stopping point and then stopped. If I momentarily connect pin 5 to -12Vdc and release it, the motor will make one revolution and stop. This is exactly how its; supposed to work.

I did not get the same results as in your video. My guess is that you have a defective motor. Why not call AllElectonics and see if they will replace it for you. My guess is that they would do it for you. Just a guess though.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

gmacted said:


> ScareFX,
> 
> I tested my motor this morning (the same Valeo you bought from AllElectronics) and mine worked exactly as I expected it to. I powered up the motor with +12Vdc to pin 1 and -12Vdc to pin 2 (actually +12V GND, the -12Vdc isn't really -12Vdc but the common GND for the +12Vdc. Scary Terry also discusses this on his web site. I'm assuming that you knew this, but I figured it was a good point to stress.) I then connected pin 5 to -12Vdc and held it connected and the motor started to spin continuously. Once I released it, it continued to it's stopping point and then stopped. If I momentarily connect pin 5 to -12Vdc and release it, the motor will make one revolution and stop. This is exactly how its; supposed to work.
> 
> I did not get the same results as in your video. My guess is that you have a defective motor. Why not call AllElectonics and see if they will replace it for you. My guess is that they would do it for you. Just a guess though.


Thanks gmacted. I did understand the -12Vdc is the common GND as Scary Terry described. It just appears that my motor is not working properly. However, it's not a big deal. I can use it in a continuous mode by bypassing the circuit board. My application really doesn't require that the arm stop in the same place. I just thought is might be better if it did. That's why I ordered that specific motor.

It's good to know your motor functioned as expected. Thank you for letting me know about your tests.

And thanks Z and Doc, I really appreciate the responses. I can't see any downside if it works.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought the same motor (although havent built the prop yet) to have a skeletal arm come out of a box and then close back up again. basically a one time grab at the TOT deal... for that type of motion, the motor should work excellent. If you want a continuous rotation of the motor then I would stick with the other more traditional Saturn Wiper Motor. Just my $0.02.


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Wildomar said:


> I bought the same motor (although havent built the prop yet) to have a skeletal arm come out of a box and then close back up again. basically a one time grab at the TOT deal... for that type of motion, the motor should work excellent. If you want a continuous rotation of the motor then I would stick with the other more traditional Saturn Wiper Motor. Just my $0.02.


Im looking for a motor that has a slow RPM so I can build the Monster in a box. Having a hard time finding a motor that has a 2.9RPM speed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

CICreations said:


> Im looking for a motor that has a slow RPM so I can build the Monster in a box. Having a hard time finding a motor that has a 2.9RPM speed. Any help would be appreciated.


All you need to do is decrease the input voltage to the motor and it will turn slower. I'm not sure what voltage you would need to get 2.9 RPM, but you could try 5V from a computer power supply and see if it's slow enough.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

gmacted said:


> All you need to do is decrease the input voltage to the motor and it will turn slower. I'm not sure what voltage you would need to get 2.9 RPM, but you could try 5V from a computer power supply and see if it's slow enough.


Actually you might find it difficult to reduce the speed to that RPM. Scary Terry's page is a good reference for this discussion. See:

http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm

I could not get my Wiper Motor to even run on 3.3 Volts which is reputed to turn at about 10 RPM on the low setting.

HTH


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I have one of those valeo motors and I don't get the results that you are getting when I use a power supply from an old hard drive enclosure. I did have some weird jerky action when I used a wall wart power supply that couldn't provide the amps the motor needed. I think the Valeo needs more amperage than the saturn motors.

What power supply are you using?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

mrklaw said:


> I have one of those valeo motors and I don't get the results that you are getting when I use a power supply from an old hard drive enclosure. I did have some weird jerky action when I used a wall wart power supply that couldn't provide the amps the motor needed. I think the Valeo needs more amperage than the saturn motors.
> 
> What power supply are you using?


Thanks for your post mrklaw. I'm using a 12vdc 3.5amp switching power supply.
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/PS-1231/480/12_VDC_3.5_AMP_POWER_SUPPLY_.html

The power supply works fine if I bypass the circuit board so I think I just got a bad one. I took off the cover and bypassed the circuit board by connecting to the two points pictured in the photo below, the motor now powers up and turns normally. It's installed in my prop and I been testing it for the past few days. It does not stop in the same place any longer however. It works like a normal wiper motor.


----------

